# New (First Project) Bathroom addittion



## cprao (Oct 26, 2009)

Hi, 
in order to build a new bathrom, I just started putting things on paper to get city approval.. Here is my design.. Would like to get this approved in two weeks..

Please let me know what do you think ? 
This will be a simple 6 'X 9' bathroom.

Layout:http://i699.photobucket.com/albums/vv352/Forex101/New Bathroom Design/Bathroomdesign.gif


----------



## noahweb (Feb 11, 2010)

your sink is larger than your tub and your toilet is square. Thats what I notice first.

The window next to the tub and sink will need to be Tempered. You will need to specify that on your drawing

What do switch 1 2 and 3 operate


----------



## cprao (Oct 26, 2009)

noahweb said:


> your sink is larger than your tub and your toilet is square. Thats what I notice first.
> 
> The window next to the tub and sink will need to be Tempered. You will need to specify that on your drawing
> 
> What do switch 1 2 and 3 operate


Thank you for your quick respone. 

1)Ideally, the sink should not be larget than my tub because sink is 4.5 Ft and Tub is 5 ft. I will have to change the diagram. 

2) What do you mean tempered ? Please more details

3) Good Question.
Switch 1 operates Recessed light in the middle along with the exhaust fan
Switch 2 operates Recessed light on the Tub along with the exhaust fan
Switch 3 operates Recessed light on the vanity bulbs along with the exhaust fan

All the switches make sure that exhaust is on to throw out all the water vapor or bad odor..

I will specify these details in the drawing..


----------

